# Has anyone heard of Merch Robot?



## abrac001 (Feb 5, 2007)

Has anyone heard of, used, or is using a fulfillment service called Merch Robot? I stumbled upon their site the other day and I was wondering if anyone knew if they were a good service to use, or not.

be brilliant!
Ashley


----------

